# Video or tutorial on maintenance for my Bianca?



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

I'd like to disassemble the lever cam, clean and re-lube along with the paddle assembly but can't seem to find a tutorial specific to the Bianca. I'm sure they're out there. Could someone point me in the right direction?

Many thanks.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

They are.


----------



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

Jony said:


> They are.


 Thanks for the help.


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

The lever cam is bog standard. The flow valve just screws out. Dead simple.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Do a search plenty on here already, don't know why you can't be bothered to look around. Don't thank me.


----------



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

It isn't bog standard if you've never done it before.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

The paddle is removed in exactly the same way as a mushroom cap. You'll need to turn the paddle to fully open first and then remove the wooden bit with a small allen key on the grub screw. After that grip the mushroom with a large wrench (with grip protection if you want to protect the chrome) and unscrew the cap with another. You can stick the paddle back on or use pliers to completely unscrew the needle valve until you see the little rubber gaskets. Stick a bit of molykote on there and on the metal bit and screw up and down to spread it about. Next with the valve fully open, put a touch of molykote on the underside of the cap gasket and fit the whole thing back onto the mushroom. Tighten the cap down (you shouldn't need to really torque it to get a seal) You'll need to keep taking the paddle on and off to screw the valve back down to the closed position.

It might come to the point where the valve is fully closed but the paddle itself isn't flush with the panel on the machine (so it'll look like it can still be closed a bit). If that's the case open the valve up (move the paddle right) a little and tighten the cap a little more, repeat until the valve closes with the paddle flush against the machine. It isn't necessary as you don't need the full range of movement really...and you shouldn't torque it down too much. *Just make sure you don't try to tighten the cap without first making sure the valve is open.*

Cam lubrication is the same as any other group. Use the search function or check coffeetimewiki.


----------



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

@Rob1 Just what I was looking for. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

No need to remove the flow valve. Just put a bit of grease around the spindle when hot and it will find its way inside.


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

thusband said:


> It isn't bog standard if you've never done it before.


 Indeed, but loads of info available on what to do.


----------



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

Nikko said:


> Indeed, but loads of info available on what to do.


 Many searches both here and on Home Barista didn't reveal much but perhaps my search requests weren't phrased correctly. I did, however, come up with a few that will probably work for me. Sorry if I came across as a demanding rookie which I am sort of.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Took me 3 mins on my phone obviously we will do the leg work for you. I took a photo I'm sure can do the link.


----------



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks, that's the one I finally found. I thought the paddle assembly would be harder but, again, it seems to be pretty simple too.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Super easy one every 3 months will be fine, some people then wonder why their machine is not sounding good. My laziness was buy R. O water no need for any effort of descaling. I've not looked at my boilers once,😂


----------

